# (H) 42 Orks and Ork Bitz (W) Paypal



## Soldado1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi. I have 40 Ork torsos, legs, heads, and bases I want to sell. I am also including a bitz box of 849 other ork bitz. I will list these below in a minute. I am looking for $135 for everything together (shipping included in the price). I will only ship in the US and I only will accept Paypal. 

Using the bitz from the bitz box there is enough to make 41 orks (I just noticed extra torso and legs in the box). I also have 1 extra Blackrock Ork too bringing it to 42.

Also all the bits have only been cut from the sprue. Most are like new except for about 10-15 bits that were undercoated.

Here is the list of Bitz in the Box-

44 x Armoured Shoulder Pads
8 x Big Shootas
8 x Rokkit Launchas
16 x Ork Special Weapons Torsos
87 x Choppa Arms
8 x Bases
87 x Slugga Arms
78 x Ork Heads
73 x Shoota Arms
97 x Shoota Support Arms and Shoota Pistol Grip Arms 
12 x Shootas
8 x Big Shoota Support Arms
8 x Rokkit Launcha Support Arms
8 x Big Shoota Back Packs
8 x Rokkit Back Packs
8 x Rokkit Launcha Shields
4 x Power Axe Arms
4 x Complete Power Klaws
8 x Demo Charge Arms
8 x Demo Charges
8 x Stikk Bombz Arms
8 x Stikk Bombz
8 x Bundles of Stikk Bombz
10 x Boss/Nob Poles
21 x Knives
16 x Shoota Magazines
8 x Scopes
5 x Nob Jaw Armour
22 x Pouches
7 x Ork Skulls
10 x Severed Heads
31 x small ammo belts
44 x shoota iron sights
9 x Spiked Armour Shoulder Pads
16 x Armour Plates
14 x Shoota Blades/Bayonets
8 x Long Belts of Ammo
7 x Piles of Expended Ammo
7 x flying/ejecting expended ammo
1 x Nob Torso
2 x Ork Boyz Torsos
1 x Ork Legs


----------



## Krumptoof (May 31, 2013)

Are you interested in getting rid of small portions? If so I am very interested


----------

